# webkit-gtk2 build failure



## fmw (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

for the first time in a few months, I encountered a problem I'm not able to fix myself.

To make a long story short, I tried to lose the pkg_added installation of Gnome Desktop and install it from ports, just to give it another try. The old version worked for the most part, but it had some glitches.

Since I had a few more ports that were pkg_added, I essentially decided to start from
scratch - for instance, CUPS had turned out broken which I had fixed by re-installing the affected part from ports.

Anyway, everything seems to build just fine, but webkit-gtk2 has been giving me a bad headache:


```
GEN    WebKit-1.0.gir
Traceback (most recent calls last):
   File "usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner", line 38, in <module> sys.exit(scanner_main(sys.argv))
   File "usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 284,
       in scanner_main
          transformer.register_include(include_obj)
   File "usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/transformer.py", line 113,
       in register_include
          self._parse_include(filename)
   File "usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/transformer.py", line 148,
       in _parse_include
         for node in namespace.nodes:
AttributeError: Â´NamespaceÂ´ object has no attribute Â´nodesÂ´
gmake[1]: *** [WebKit-1.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.2.1Â´
```

I am puzzled by the different version numbers in the last two lines; as I said,
I started from scratch on a new 8.1/i386 installation...

TIA,
Frank


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2010)

`% pkg_info -Ix gir-`

If that shows anything, it probably shouldn't.  Several of the gir- ports were integrated into other ports and are now unnecessary.

For example, from /usr/ports/MOVED:

```
www/gir-repository-webkit|www/webkit-gtk2|2010-05-10|Now installed by www/webkit-gtk2
```

So if you have up-to-date ports, and gir-repository-webkit is installed, pkg_delete it.  Then clean the webkit-gtk2 port and rebuild it.


----------

